# water station versus drinking fountain



## Philippe (Sep 16, 2010)

I am an architect working on an office building for an engineering firm. The plumbing engineer insists that we can substitute the drinking fountain for a water station. I disagree. He called the building Department and was told that it would be OK to do so. I still disagree based on my interpretation of the code.

Any body out there that went through this with a hard permitted answer?

Pleas elet me know.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome to the board

What code and state helps with the answer.

I am in Montana and yes the state ammended the UPC and a water station can be substituded for a drinking fountain. We do not enforce ADAAG.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 16, 2010)

What, exactly, is a water station?

GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is a water station a goose neck faucet at a sink location?

You got me scratching!


----------



## Yikes (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

It can be helpful to use the search box near the upper right corner of the webpage for terms like "water station".  Here's a hijacked thread where this was previously discussed, including a response from the Pacific region technical assistance center:

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1587-Dinking-Fountain-vs-Water-Cooler/page2&highlight=water+station


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2010)

So, what is a water station? or the "mythical water station ?"

Is it a barrel found in the desert with a flag above that supplies water for desert crossers!, no longer mythical!

It could be the white button next to the cola dispenser that's labeled water! but not required in some restaurants!

Still like to know the answer?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2010)

*I believe the term is water cooler*

DOJ Standards for Accessible Design, 28 CFR Part 36, App. A

4.1.3(10) Drinking Fountains:

...a water cooler; or by such other means as would achieve the required accessibility for each group on each floor.)

IBC 2006 E105.1 Water coolers. Where water coolers are provided, at least 50 percent, but not less than one, of such units provided on each floor shall comply with ICC A117.1


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2010)

with alternate means, a BO could allow a Water Station, but like a water cooler, shall comply with with reach issues and what happens with the replenisment of cups


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 17, 2010)

Phillipe,

Welcome to The Codes Forum!  

A water station can mean different things to different people. Some might classify

them as:

a *"drinking water station dispenser"*






Others might classify them as a "water filtering / purification system"

a *"drinking water station with reverse osmosis system"*






If the AHJ has made a ruling, then that's probably the end of the discussion.

I guess that you COULD gather various pieces of visual literature and go and

see the BO to discuss. Your option!

Hope this helps!

Also, maybe the BO is thinking of something like these:






.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Water stations are a California thing, allowed in restaurants in lieu of drinking fountains.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Water stations are a California thing, allowed in restaurants in lieu of drinking fountains.


Though I respect your opinion, Not California thing, A UPC THING, " Where food is consumed indoors, water stations may be substituted for drinking fountains. ....A drinking fountain shall not be required in occupancies of 30 or less."


----------



## brudgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Regarding accessibility, UPC is irrelevant.

It's part of California's accessibility code.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Regarding accessibility, UPC is irrelevant. It's part of California's accessibility code.


WATER STATION's is nowhere in the CA accessibility codes.  The CA accessibility codes only use the term "WATER FOUNTAINS". The only place "WATER STATION" is used is in the plumbing code.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 19, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> WATER STATION's is nowhere in the CA accessibility codes.  The CA accessibility codes only use the term "WATER FOUNTAINS". The only place "WATER STATION" is used is in the plumbing code.


And "water coolers" are *NOT* in the California commercial accessibility code, only WATER FOUNTAINS.


----------

